
Learning is Not Growth - anirudh4444
https://medium.com/@foxish_/learning-is-overrated-1ddcf4bf58c6
======
karmakaze
TL;DR

 _In summary, the three questions I’d definitely ask before deciding to learn
something new are:_

    
    
      *Future — is this learning oriented towards my future?*
      *Fit — Am I the best person to learn/do said activity?*
      *Timing — Is it most effective to learn it now, or could there be a time when it’s more relevant?*
    

The best time to learn something is when you're interested to do so, not when
you're no longer interested.

The _fit_ point is silly. I would never tell anyone not to learn something if
they show an interest. When a child is interested in music, we don't know that
it's for their future, just that they're interested and enjoy it. Similarly,
you don't always know what's in your future. The more you're exposed to and
interested in the more possibilities your future will hold.

------
Cypher
Learning is personal growth.

